# help for newby please



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi I am building a dovecote for a pair of fantails, coud anyone tell me how large the holes should be please?
Thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Potter, 

Do you have the fantails yet? What kind of fantails are they? There is a size difference I think between American and Indian fantails. If you could measure the birds width this could help and then just make the holes about an inch wider than a bird's width. Height, I'm not sure about because of their fan tails, perhaps 8 inches?

Sorry, I'm trying to help but I have no experience with dovecotes and housing fantails to boot. 

Hopefully others will weigh in and perhaps have some better dimensions for the openings.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi....a few of our members have dovecotes, but I'm not sure if any of their birds are fantails. Brad's idea to measure your bird's height and width sounds like a good one where you can customize the opening to the size your birds would need.

I found a link that includes plans to build a small nestbox that can be turned into a dovecote...it should give you the measurements for the "average" size opening, and hopefully give you a starting point from which to customize to your needs.

http://www.wingsoverus.org/pigeon/ha...tboxmodule.htm


If you would like some more info on dovecotes while you're waiting for other members to respond, you can utilize our "Search" option. Just click on Search and type in "dovecotes." Many previous threads discussing dovecotes will come up that you can look through.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas and link. I don't know what type of fantails they are, but I was speaking to my father inlaw who races pigeons, (thats where the birds are kept till I finish my cote) and he told me to do the holes about 6.5'' high x 5.5'' wide so I'm going to try that I think.
I didn't think that was very big but He has kept pigeons for about 50 years, and he realy does look after them, they get the best of every thing and he is always with them, (then again he only has racing pigeons)
Thanks again


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have fantails but I did have a couple two years ago for a while. They were kept in with my young birds that year. The opening for our nest boxes that are in the YB loft are about the size your father in-law suggested and they did find with them. Even paired with my racers and laid eggs. I think the size is good enough.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

American fantails sit in the "pocket" more then Indian fantails do. American fantails are much smaller then Indian fantails as well. The Indian fantails will have featered feet and the Americans wont. If they are American fantails and you are planning to let them out you should watch them, as they can't fly very well. Indian fantails can fly much better because the neck isn't always in the "pocket." Well I hoped this helped you out some!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Those nest boxes sound small to me. Their tails will get squished and ragged looking from sitting in them. Also, if they are American fantails you'll find they prefer to nest on the ground. I know people who raise and show them and they raise them in lofts with nest boxes on the ground and no perches because it helps the birds maintain a better stance. I don't have room for a separate fantail loft so they are in my mixed-breed loft and enjoy using the perches. Our nest boxes are about 12" x 12." We based that on the size of the nest bowls.


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for all the information, It looks like I have two american fantails.
I have now finished my cote and each compartment measures 1foot square with 6.5 inch x 5.5 inch entrance holes.I have put a 1 food wire frame around one of the entrances. I was told to do that for about 4 weeks by the guy I bought the birds off.Do you think this is long enough before I let the birds go?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh I see, I was confused. I thought you were referring to box size. I didn't realize you meant a garden cote with little holes for them to go in and out. That should be fine for entrance and your boxes sound fine. 

However...if they really are American fantails I would not recommend free-flying them. They are very poor flyers and easy pickings for hawks and other predators. If they are _garden_ fantails, the plain little white fantails you sometimes see, they might fare a little better, but I personally wouldn't fly any of them. I don't know how things are in your area--perhaps you live in a safe place without predators--but around here letting a fantail free-fly would be a death sentence. 

Is there any way you can build an aviary for them connected to the cote? At four weeks they might stick around, or not. If they are young birds, under 8 weeks, they'll probably stay. If older, it might be iffy. As I said before, fantails aren't good flyers. If they try to return to their previous loft they could get into serious trouble.


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

well mine havn't got feathered feet as Birdboy says,and I think it is reasonably safe around here. There is another cote about 5 hundred metres away from our house and I'v never seen any messed up birds around there(thankfuly).
The only problem with building an aviary is that we are not supposed to have pigeons on our estate, but I think that is mainly to stop people building big lofts. My father in-law moved from this estate so he could still race his pigeons.

Thanks for the advice I hope mine are the little garden fantails.
By the way I still have 2 compartments empty in my cote can you surggest
what to fill them with please?


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes, they are American fantails. They shouldn't be let out like that since they can't fly well at all. With my fantails I don't even have perches because they don't like to fly. I just have boards on the floor for them. You can find just about any breed that will stay at home as long as it was raised there. I've let my pouters,frillbacks, and monks out before. I only lost one pouter out of the 10 I let out. But if they fantails you have aren't young birds then I wouldn't put them out in the dove cote as well.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

This is a previous thread that I found utilizing the Search option...there are more if you want to check it out, but I thought this one was a good one...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8678

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

potters11 said:


> well mine havn't got feathered feet as Birdboy says,and I think it is reasonably safe around here. There is another cote about 5 hundred metres away from our house and I'v never seen any messed up birds around there(thankfuly).
> The only problem with building an aviary is that we are not supposed to have pigeons on our estate, but I think that is mainly to stop people building big lofts. My father in-law moved from this estate so he could still race his pigeons.
> 
> Thanks for the advice I hope mine are the little garden fantails.
> ...


American fantails don't have feathered feet. As far as I know, only Indian fantails do. 

Are you planning on letting your pigeons raise babies? Because believe me, they will fill those other compartments very quickly if you let them keep their eggs.


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

I hadn't thought about that


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey isn't it great when you can come on a site like this and get so many answers to so many questions, all friendly and free. 
I have been on forums before regarding my tropical fish and cars but they havn't been as friendly as you lot.
I have read all your replys and took note and I hope someday I will be able to answer questions  I think you are all brilliant, my heart goes out to you all


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you very much. I'm not sure we're all brilliant (speaking for myself) but we do love pigeons and enjoy sharing what we know about them. Goodness knows I had lots of questions when I first got into pigeons and I still learn new things all the time.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Potters11,

I wish I could have been more help to you regarding the size of the openings to your dovecote. Your father-in-law sounds like a wise pigeon person and his advice sounds very good for the size of holes. 

Good luck with your cote and get some pictures posted when you can


----------



## potters11 (Jul 9, 2006)

Birdmom don't be so modest, of course you are.and pigeonpal, no problem m8, and thanks.
I will try to post some pics but it will have to be in about 2 weeks cos I'v packed my camera cos I am on vacation in a weeks time for 7 days


----------

